# Did Aristotle  influece Alexander the Great on Conqueroring the ancient world?



## ThatDude30 (Nov 3, 2017)

Aristotle was summoned by King Philip to tutor his son Alexander 343 BC. Alexander was tutored by Aristotle from the age 13-16 when his father was assassinated. At the age 16 Alexander succeeded his fathers throne and inherited a strong kingdom and experienced army, and was awarded generalship of Greece. 

  Did Aristotle have any influence on Alexander The Great creating one of the largest empires in the ancient world?

Aristotle did not teach Alexander to fight, He taught him poetry, geometry, astrology, and other basic subjects.
Also taught Alexander politics and morals, and Aristotle's teaching opened Alexander's eyes to what was out there in the world and beyond. 

I believe Aristotle did have some influence on Alexander with conquering and creating one of the largest empires of the ancient world. Although I do not think that Aristotle was the main influence.

I believe there were a mixture of influences on Alexander the Great. First of when he was a child his mother always told him to be great at everything he does. Alexander was always fearless, strong, and eager to learn all through out his childhood. The fact that he was raised by father who was a great general, conqueror and king. The fact that when his father was assassinated, when Alexander was only 16 years old, Alexander took on great responsibilities by succeeding his father's thrown and inheriting a strong kingdom and experienced army. Had been tutored for 3 years up to his fathers demise, by the greatest mind at that time, Aristotle. Aristotle's teachings opened Alexander's eyes to what was out there in the world and beyond. It was said that Aristotle possibly pushed Alexander along a path that diverged greatly, the more precarious model set by his father.

 So just for the fact that he was always fearless, strong, and eager to learn. Your father is a great general, conqueror, and king. Your mother telling you to be great at everything you do. You have the Smartest mind teaching you and opening your eyes to all that is in the world and beyond. Your father gets assassinated. You take on great responsibilities, you now are king and general of an experienced army. I probably would want to walk in my fathers footsteps of being a great general, conqueror, and king, and do better and conqueror more. You have a tutor that opened your eyes to what all is out in the world and beyond and now you have a powerful army, I would want to see what all I can conqueror too.

 So I believe that was Alexander's destiny, To conqueror most of the ancient world and achieve Greatness and the title Alexander the Great. He did the unimaginable, with already being the son of a well respected king, general, and his father had conquered other kingdoms, a mother who motivated him to be the greatest at every thing he does, Having the Greatest mind teaching him politics, people management(which went well with managing his army), Negotiating, and opening his eyes to the world, and that he can do or be whatever he puts his mind to. 

 If you cant say that is destiny, please describe a person that was destined to do whatever they did.
Alexander was set from the beginning and everything fell into place for him to be who he is.


----------

